# Early bird discount on the 'Epic Pass'??



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That should be the price till about the end of September or early Oct. Then it will jump up as you get closer to November.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That should be the price till about the end of September or early Oct. Then it will jump up as you get closer to November.


Apologies for the threadjack, but I was curious to know, how many days riding would you have to do on a trip in order to hit or beat the break even point for purchasing those Epic Passes compared to just buying your lift tickets each day you are there? 

If I ever get out to Colorado this or next season. It would likely only be for 4-5, maybe 6 days of riding. I have no idea if $769 is worth it for such a short stay or if the regular price of day tickets makes _that_ price a real bargain! Are there ever any Liftopia deals on single or multiple day lift tickets?

TIA!

:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

5 to 7 days depending on which pass you get. 

Full blown epic 7 days and you've actually beaten the price. Epic Local 5 days. 

I did the math based off what A-Basin collects per day that an Epic pass is scanned and discovered that my whole pass purchase price goes completely to them and Vail makes nothing. 

In your situation you would want either the Epic Local or Summit Value Pass if you weren't going to Vail/BC.


----------



## chanty_344 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks "BurtonAvenger". That gives my friends plenty of time to make a decision


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chanty_344 said:


> Thanks "BurtonAvenger". That gives my friends plenty of time to make a decision


No worries man, they send out an email blast reminding people and their social media accounts start going crazy in the fall as well.


----------

